#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2013-05-08
<srinath> hi guys
<srinath> anyone here??
#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2015-05-05
<belkinsa> I think we are using #ubuntu-uos-community not this one.
 * dholbach pings everyone
<belkinsa> dholbach, if you look at this session (http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22407/community-roundtable/) it says: IRC Channel: #ubuntu-uos-community
<dholbach> DanChapman, popey, trijntje, tsimpson-uds, wendar: ^
 * dholbach leaves - see you in the other channel :)
